# Mechatronics Unit Replacement Letter



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone received the letter from VW about having their MU changed because of the bad bushing? This is the letter that VW was suppose to start sending out during the Summer of 2010.


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

yep. got mine yesterday.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

What VW do you have?


----------



## Gordata (Aug 27, 2009)

Pengwin said:


> yep. got mine yesterday.


What year is your car?


----------



## hfactor (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a '08; the dealer replaced the mechatronic unit and replaced the gear oil too! This saves you from paying for the 40K mile transmission gear oil change!


----------



## morarc (Oct 21, 2010)

Where did you guys get your letter? Was there a recall on this mechatronic unit? I ask because my dad's MU recently died and the dealer is charging him $1800+ for parts and labor to replace it. He has a VW GTI 08 he bought used from a private seller.

Any information you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cablecam (Oct 21, 2010)

morarc said:


> Where did you guys get your letter? Was there a recall on this mechatronic unit? I ask because my dad's MU recently died and the dealer is charging him $1800+ for parts and labor to replace it. He has a VW GTI 08 he bought used from a private seller.
> 
> Any information you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.


just got my letter in the mail today, hope this helps. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

What year and model VW do you have?


----------



## cablecam (Oct 21, 2010)

El Dobro said:


> What year and model VW do you have?


If you meant me, 08 GLI


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

cablecam said:


> If you meant me, 08 GLI


 Yep, according to the campaign, VW has a sequence they're using to mail the letters and it's according to year and model.


----------



## jkcedor (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a 2008 GLI and I received my letter and had the mechatronic unit replaced about a month ago. They did my DSG service for about $150 since they had everything apart which was nice, plus giving me more time before the pricey service. Been shifting and starting off super smooth since...


----------



## GreyCloud (Dec 26, 2008)

I had my MU replaced yesterday and wow what a difference in driving. No more jerking and hesitation when hitting the throttle. I always thought that just how the car was, little did I know that this sh*t needed repair.

Oh and it's a 5-6 hour job so I don't how that one guys Dad was getting charged $1800(wtf?). That means the part is around $1200 which is bs. Don't let the Stealer rip you off on this one.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you get the letter from VW?


----------



## pheatton (Jul 19, 2004)

I got mine about three weeks ago and got the car serviced last week, 2008 GTI.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought my 2010 CC 2 weeks ago, Don't know if the letter would apply in my case...

Just a quick question since i'm new to DSG: Does the clutch take like a second to engage (lurks forward) first gear after releasing the break from stop? Because, if i gas right away, there'll be jerky (clutch engagement) take off. Maybe that's normal for dsg? found some info on this thread stop+driving. Can anyone confirm it's normal? (don't mean to hijack this thread!)


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

One thing I can say about my DSG is that take-offs in any shifting mode are smooth. Any clunking happens when I slow down and the jolts happen when I slow down, then accelerate. From a stand-still, nothing.


----------



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got mine this week. Ive got a 2008 GTI, and live in Canada.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Any more DSG letters?


----------



## vwsicko (Mar 21, 2008)

Well i got my letter November 2010 it sucks because in October i took my 08 GTI with 39,990 for just the DSG fluid and filter change $352 i should of waited for that letter i would have saved some money,yesterday i went to the dealer for DSG recall,it took them about 2 hours 
1)Replaced Mechtronic Unit
2)DSG Fluid Change
3)DSG Software Update
they will not replace the filter thats extra which is B.S. to me but when i left the dealer in sport mode i did notice shifting was much better so let see what happens and how long will it last,plus i want to say thank you to everybody you pushed this major issue to have VW accept their faults.
Now i will start saving money so when my DSG takes a dump after 100,000 miles i"ll have some money saved up to get it fix.
Good Luck to everybody and remember "united we stand and divided we fall"


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

Its not bs to have to pay extra time for a filter change when you get your s8 recall done...you don't ha ve to do anything top side to replace the mech unit...so why would you get a free dsg service...that's the bs..everyone with a dsg is lucky they are doing the mech units...most of them don't need it and probably wouldn't for some extended mileage which would probably put everyone who I'm taking about way out of new car warrenty and way out of pocket almost 3500 and change...


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Epence said:


> I just bought my 2010 CC 2 weeks ago, Don't know if the letter would apply in my case...
> 
> Just a quick question since i'm new to DSG: Does the clutch take like a second to engage (lurks forward) first gear after releasing the break from stop? Because, if i gas right away, there'll be jerky (clutch engagement) take off. Maybe that's normal for dsg? found some info on this thread stop+driving. Can anyone confirm it's normal? (don't mean to hijack this thread!)




are you saying when you release off the brake a lil it lurks forward a lil and kinda clunks? like it wants to go but then kinda hesitates? if so, thats one of the symptoms my 08 was giving me when i took it in and they said the mechatronic needed replaced. You are 2 weeks in, id take it back to the dealer and have them just take a look at it.


----------



## salvage_vrt (Jul 30, 2010)

My girlfriend has an '06 jetta 2.5 and she just got a letter. It seems to be more jerky after using the "shift" mode for a bit and it's almost always rough downshifting into first in drive. Or from 6th if you punch it sometimes it hesitates then will buck into gear just like you would pop the clutch!


----------



## salvage_vrt (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh and I wonder if too much jerking is stressing the motor mounts too much?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

There's a DSG in your girlfriend's car?


----------



## salvage_vrt (Jul 30, 2010)

Idk, I'm not familiar with mk5's...I'm a mk3 guy. She got a recall though for something with the trani


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

A couple of Fred's members just got the MU letter. When I got home from work today, there was a letter from VW, so I figured I finally got the letter myself. It was from VW alright, they wanted to sell me insurance. Hey VW, #%&@ you.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Still waiting for a letter. Maybe it's time to fire up VAG in Germany again, they tend to stir up when they get complaints about VWoA.


----------



## Fugly-Racin (Apr 11, 2008)

yup i got a letter over this past summer, after i had the MU swapped out about a year before 
@ 27k , now car is back at the stealership with 59,875 going for another one 
i guess the MU has a 30k lifespan and the oil 40k :screwy: btw it is an 08gti


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

For those that had the campaign done, did the dealer place a sticker next to the emissions label saying that it was completed?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I received a card from a VW dealer that my car has an open campaign on it. I call them up and they want me to come in. I asked the writer to check what the campaign is before I make an appointment. He checks and says there was only one campaign and it's been done. According to his info, it was for the MU and it was done in Nov. of 2008. Why did I get a card from them if the campaign was done? He doesn't know. I have a call in to VW.


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Received a call from VWoA and they're not too happy about the card from the dealer. We are now in discussion about another MU for the car.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

It still boggles my mind that 5.5-06 models are not included in this recall. Unbelievable! Unless someone has an explanation for it....


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

I never received the letter, but after 2 1/2 years of badgering, VW finally had a dealer install the new MU in my car. Along with that, there was a ECM reflass that was also done. It's like a different car now and it also now has the gear position readout.


----------



## markstahl (Jun 20, 2008)

I just purchased a '07 GLI from a private seller? Does anyone know if this model year was included in the MU letter? Would it be best if I called VWoA to find out?


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

Try calling and giving VW your VIN. If they say no, try calling a few different times, VWCC tends to be fairly unreliable.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

is there a major backorder in the units.. 

i had my Audi TT in the shop 2.5 months ago for some other recall work and they ordered the unit then and it has yet to come in.. 

driving the car is starting to get a bit annoying.. 

went to the store today and some guy laugh when the car went to shift from 1st to 2nd (he thought i briefly missed a gear) lol.. 

i'm gettng a lot of issues and i hope its all has to do with the mechatronic unit..


----------



## El Dobro (Nov 9, 2009)

It took about 2 1/2 weeks for my MU to show. The dealer said it came from Germany.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

MECH UNITS are pretty readily available now... Everyone's lucky they made it a recall we overnight them from our restocking depot...all orders have to be overnighted per vin anyone with an open s8 recall should flow through there stealership now just fine


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*garbage*

MECH UNITS are pretty readily available now... Everyone's lucky they made it a recall we overnight them from our restocking depot...all orders have to be overnighted per vin anyone with an open s8 recall should flow through there stealership now just fine


----------



## Jasper2 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Filter change involves additional labor*



mk5RABt said:


> Its not bs to have to pay extra time for a filter change when you get your s8 recall done...you don't ha ve to do anything top side to replace the mech unit...so why would you get a free dsg service...that's the bs..everyone with a dsg is lucky they are doing the mech units...most of them don't need it and probably wouldn't for some extended mileage which would probably put everyone who I'm taking about way out of new car warrenty and way out of pocket almost 3500 and change...


You have to remove the battery and the battery tray to get at the filter housing. That's on top of the engine (1). Replacing fluid only is done through the drain plug on the bottom of the car, which is what would be covered under warranty. A filter and gasket is around $50. Removing and replacing battery and battery tray, removing and replacing filter and filter housing is probably close to 1/2 hour. A fair charge to replace the filter should be around $100.


----------

